# New Smith I/O and Holt - does it fit me?



## ScarySquirrel (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi all,

I was down in Seattle at the weekend so went along to Evo as they had 20% off everything in store. I picked up a pair of Smith I/O goggles and a Smith Holt helmet, but I was in a massive rush as I had to get back to Vancouver. 

The helmet does fit, but I wondered if the gap between the top of the goggle and the helmet is a problem. Does it just look huge because I've got white goggles and a graphite colour helmet?

I've heard of goggle gap, and was worried that I've bought something which just doesn't fit my head well. You can't see skin, but keen to hear everyone's thoughts on if it looks like this fits or not, as I don't really know.










I kind of wish I'd got a Red helmet, as the one I tried on was really comfy, I just figured I should get same brand helmet and goggles.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

it's fine :thumbsup:

This is gaper gap:


----------



## ScarySquirrel (Oct 16, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> it's fine :thumbsup:


That's good to hear! I was worried I'd wasted my cash 

Thanks


----------



## Lamb (Oct 2, 2013)

I am thinking with time the top foam on the I/O's will break in and mate better with the helmet.


----------



## ScarySquirrel (Oct 16, 2013)

Lamb said:


> I am thinking with time the top foam on the I/O's will break in and mate better with the helmet.


Yeah possibly. 

My main concern though is that for the Holt to 'feel' 100% comfortable, I have to tip it back slightly so it fits the shape of my head better. This obviously is more likely to leave a gap and result in a cold forehead! ha.

I'll see how it goes though.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 2, 2013)

That could be an issue, it should be comfy from the get go. Hopefully time will heal it or see how good EVO's return policy is. I hope it works out.


----------



## ScarySquirrel (Oct 16, 2013)

Lamb said:


> That could be an issue, it should be comfy from the get go. Hopefully time will heal it or see how good EVO's return policy is. I hope it works out.


Thanks. I'll try it again tonight and leave it on for a bit to see how it feels. I'm sure I could post it back to Evo, or just sell it on Craigslist and pick up another helmet locally.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

could be the angle, but it looks like the helmet is tilted backinstead of being low accross your forehead.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

ScarySquirrel said:


> Yeah possibly.
> 
> My main concern though is that for the Holt to 'feel' 100% comfortable, I have to tip it back slightly so it fits the shape of my head better. This obviously is more likely to leave a gap and result in a cold forehead! ha.
> 
> I'll see how it goes though.


Sounds like the helmet doesn't fit. Return this one and try another helmet.


----------



## ScarySquirrel (Oct 16, 2013)

LuckyRVA said:


> Sounds like the helmet doesn't fit. Return this one and try another helmet.


I think that might be the best idea. I'll have another play with it tonight and then look at either returning it or selling it on.

Thanks all.


----------



## ScarySquirrel (Oct 16, 2013)

I managed to pick up a Smith Variant Brim just now off Craigslist, he said he used it once but it was too big, still had the stickers on it. Got it for $90, so just need to sell the Holt now.

The Variant is SO much more comfortable, it's adjustable, it's lower profile (so I don't look like a bobble head), and I've read great things about the venting system. It also fits perfectly with my I/Os! Very happy with it. I managed to get a DC Amo jacket for $85 and some Quicksilver pants for $65 this weekend, so I've done quite well 

The Variant is Large, although the Holt in large was too big and uncomfortable, the medium that I bought was way too small and not comfy at all.



















Testing out with a black face mask too (using my girlfriend's scarf), looks terrifying to have no facial features, ha!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

The variant brim is a great helmet. I run mine with the IO/X.


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

I had the same helmet and goggles. had the same gap but more noticeable. didn't like the way it looked. just sold the i/o goggles to a member on this board and picked up the platoons.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

^^^^^ Thanks again btw! They are great.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

triumph.man said:


> I had the same helmet and goggles. had the same gap but more noticeable. didn't like the way it looked. just sold the i/o goggles to a member on this board and picked up the platoons.


Hmm, I had the Spy platoons and Holt helmet last season and had a bit of gap. I went with a Bern Macon helmet this season and the brim seems to illuminate any gaper gap.


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

hmm....hoping there is no gap. I will find out next week when I go home to pick up my board and helmet....


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

your avatar looks like u have the holt w/ the platoons....


----------



## ScarySquirrel (Oct 16, 2013)

I sold the Holt last night for a small loss (like $8 or something), so it's all worked out well in the end. I tried my Variant on again last night and it's so comfy, I love it! Very happy. Just need to get a board, boots, and bindings now, but really clueless and trying not to get ripped off, but I want to go second hand to save money!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

triumph.man said:


> your avatar looks like u have the holt w/ the platoons....


Yes, tha's exactly what I'm wearing in my avatar. Early in the day the goggles mate together with the helmet brim fine but the longer I ride the bigger the gap gets. So I keep adjusting it everytime I get on the lift. I could easily put a finger between the gap sometimes.


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

RVA - what lenses do you use? Trying to figure out which is the best all around lens...

I mainly ride at Hunter, and went with the yellow/green spectra for my all around lens.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I have two goggles. On cloudy/snowy/flat days I wear my Spy Platoons with pink contact lens (in my avatar). On sunny days I have a pair of Anon Comrade goggles with a red solex lens.


----------

